# TTS Bumper question



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I know this has been extensively covered but I am fitting a TTS bumper to our TFSI and wanted to know whether I can use the existing fog lights or will I need to buy new ones please?

So far I believe I will need the following:

8J0 807 681 K T94 - Air guide grille Left 
8J0 807 682 K T94 - Air guide grille Right 
8J0807110FGRU

Also I'm fairly sure I need some blanking grills which sit behind the bumper?

Have I missed anything out? Will my existing undertray be OK still?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

These blanking plates are for the facelift TTS I believe...

Left Fog Light Backing Plate - 8J0 807 151 F

Right Fog Light Backing Plate - 8J0 807 152 F


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No idea about the part numbers mate but if you look through ReTTro fits old post's he has put them all up before. Remember you can get the black edition fog grilles as well as either the facelift or pre facelift TTS grilles so plenty of choice depending on what look your going for.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh There the blank plates 
They fit TTS pre facelift and face lift and s-line facelift

Yes you can use your existing fog lights

The part number you have listed for the fog light grills are the facelift TTS 









If the bumper you have is pre facelift then you'll need to remove the 2 small tabs from the grills

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys - I've bought an S-Line facelift bumper and grille so will use the chrome ones. Incidentally what grill is this - just a standard black s-line grill?

Also I will need the lower spoiler and middle mesh. What are peoples thoughts on going silver on the spoiler - I cant decide whether black/red or silver would be best.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I quite like the piano black spoiler in this shot


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver or gloss black depending on if you're thinking of an all black grille and what you intend to do with the rear valance to tie it all together.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The small thin centre mesh grill is 
8J0 807 697 H

The lower lip is £70 from the dealer

Depending on the rest of your cars colour combo depends on the colour of the lower lip

I went all red









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

And very nice it is too Lea..but to have another one looking the same ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a red one with black lip









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the front lip same colour as the rest of the car, only one I have seen in the flesh was a black TTS with the front lip wrapped in silver which did kind of tie it in with the silver mirrors but I still prefer all the one colour.

We all like different things, go for whatever you like either way it will look great with the new front end 8) it would just look that little bit better if it was all one colour :lol: sorry couldn't resist


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> And very nice it is too Lea..but to have another one looking the same ?


I guess it's down to each individual jase

I do like the black on the amplified edition but only because it matches the alloys and rear wing etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Yours looks very nice in red.

I guess that due to the chrome around the grille being hard to wrap or spray it'll probably end up staying. Therefore the silver would tie that in. Piano black would still be a nice option as it would match the grille slats. The rear valance is currently a non-S-line thats carbon wrapped so it doesnt really tie in to anything.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You thinking of adding a RS style boot spoiler too ?


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

No I don't think they suit the roadster really. Just personal preference - a spoiler in silver would've tied the front and rear together though.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Another £252 needed hurts a little but it is what it is.

8J0 807 681 K T94 - Air guide grille Left £41.20
8J0 807 682 K T94 - Air guide grille Right £41.20
8J0 807 110 F GRU - Lower spoiler £89.53
8J0 807 697 H - Lower middle mesh grille £26.39
8J0 807 151 F - Back plate £27.59
8J0 807 152 F - Back plate £27.59


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

They've gone up !

8J0 807 110 F GRU has gone up £20 !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

lordlee said:


> Another £252 needed hurts a little but it is what it is.
> 
> 8J0 807 681 K T94 - Air guide grille Left £41.20
> 8J0 807 682 K T94 - Air guide grille Right £41.20
> ...


Thanks for the price list... I need two blanking plates for my TTS bumper!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's two types of blanking plates

One has a cut out in it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> There's two types of blanking plates
> 
> One has a cut out in it
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I think these are the ones I've ordered


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally had the lower spoiler back from the sprayers. Its in Audi LY7W Silver metallic - I'll take some better pics in daylight but so far we're very happy with the result. Its a bit different from the norm S-Line look and really brightens up the front end. Possibly not a finish for the purists among you but if we all liked the same thing then life would be pretty boring.



__
https://flic.kr/p/Fg1yUs
 by leemich


__
https://flic.kr/p/FihZiH
 by leemich


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Untitled by leemich, on FlickrUntitled by leemich, on Flickr


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Liking that!

Shame the front grill isnt the tts one too... To tie into the fogs.

Quite fancy getting mine done the same... To tie my silver mirrors into them.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Reviving an old thread as it is still related. Today I test fitted my new TTS bumper to my V6 before if goes in to be painted on Monday. I know about the grilles etc, however something I overlooked is the arch liners. The old ones don't fit very well, but I don't see any posts of others mentioning it? Have others replaced them too?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Reviving an old thread as it is still related. Today I test fitted my new TTS bumper to my V6 before if goes in to be painted on Monday. I know about the grilles etc, however something I overlooked is the arch liners. The old ones don't fit very well, but I don't see any posts of others mentioning it? Have others replaced them too?


How did you get on with this?
I'm waiting on a lower lip to arrive then to be sprayed and fittings before I'm fitting revised front and rear bumpers. Have everything else ready.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lower arch 'spoilers' were needed. I'll try and remember to get details later when I'm at home


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This shows the difference between the arch 'spoilers'. This one is the original prefacelift one reused with the facelift S-line/TTS bumper - notice the horrible gap.









This is the correct one that fits nicely - 8J0 807 547 A (left) and ﻿8J0 807 548 A (right). Screws are N 907 750 01 if any are missing.









This shows the fog grille backing piece, lots of confusion about this! It is fitted to both sides - 8J0 807 151 F (left) and 8J0 807 152 F (right). It just clips in.









There are three grilles; one for each foglight and a slim bottom one. There are a few versions of these, slatted and honeycomb, aluminium and black. I fitted the facelift aluminium ones - 8J0 807 681 K T94 (left), 8J0 807 682 K T94 (right) and 8J0 807 697 H (centre).









Note that fitting facelift grilles to a prefacelift bumper requires a tab to be trimmed off as there is a very slight difference in the bumper itself. These are a much looser fit than the prefacelift ones, which feel like they are going to snap!


















I plan to write this up in more detail at some point, with all the different versions of the grilles. If there is a particular style you prefer, I recommend giving the car registration to Audi as their ETKA will narrow down the part numbers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Thankyou I see what you mean about the gap. 
I can get them ordered tomorrow along with the split rivets for the bottom and that's me already then. 
Just waiting on body shop now and one blanking plate to arrive. 
I'm going back to my gloss black grill so will be getting rid of xenonz grill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

MT-V6 or anyone else for that matter, are you saying that on a TTS 2009 both fog light grills have backplates fitted?

Reason I ask is mine had both missing, bought two, fitted one, because the passenger side had what looks like some sort of forced air ducting behind it, so I didn't fit it though fear of restricting the airflow.

If anyone can confirm it would be appreciated, the fog grill is not the honeycomb type.

Ta


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nidana said:


> I can get them ordered tomorrow along with the split rivets for the bottom and that's me already then.


I was going to get the Audi split rivets but I wasn't a fan of the look of them. White (?) and they have no head which looks like they would be difficult to remove without losing the pin https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... /n0385013/

I used a BMW one in the end https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-bmw ... 111908077/



C00P5TT5 said:


> MT-V6 or anyone else for that matter, are you saying that on a TTS 2009 both fog light grills have backplates fitted?
> 
> Reason I ask is mine had both missing, bought two, fitted one, because the passenger side had what looks like some sort of forced air ducting behind it, so I didn't fit it though fear of restricting the airflow.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the other grille types, only the ones I have fitted. It isn't clear of ETKA as all part numbers are listed, best way is to check with your local dealer tbh, using the reg of a car with them from factory (get one from Auto Trader)


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Nidana said:
> 
> 
> > I can get them ordered tomorrow along with the split rivets for the bottom and that's me already then.
> ...


I did not like the appeal with the white rivets also and found Audi black pins that are stated as same size with part number N0385012. 
Will give them a try and confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They look a lot better. Still don't have heads though which would put me off, but good find


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

lordlee said:


> Untitled by leemich, on FlickrUntitled by leemich, on Flickr


leemich. I'm just about to take delivery of mk2 TTS and this is exactly what I won't to do to mine, spray or wrap lower spoiler in silver and replace current fog grills with the ones in your picture. Can some please advise me where to buy them?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Audi dealer


----------



## ljcarr (Apr 10, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Audi dealer


Cheers never thought of them


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ALL of them have the backing plates on facelift and pre facelift

BUT .... there not all solid blanks !!!

Check your existing set up first !
Some models require the air flow and there back plate has a square cut out of it 
I believe it's for an oil cooler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Nidana said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Nidana said:
> ...


Just an update front end is finally all fitted went with gloss black front lip to hide future stone chips. 
The black clips I got as stated above do indeed fit much like the white ones you would get supplied with. 
Now waiting on rear bumper to be sprayed so body work visually done as rear diffuser is done ready in gloss black also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

lordlee said:


> Thanks guys - I've bought an S-Line facelift bumper and grille so will use the chrome ones. Incidentally what grill is this - just a standard black s-line grill?
> 
> Also I will need the lower spoiler and middle mesh. What are peoples thoughts on going silver on the spoiler - I cant decide whether black/red or silver would be best.


Where did you buy the bumper?


----------



## demireloaded (Mar 24, 2011)

lordlee said:


> I quite like the piano black spoiler in this shot


Hello! I'm looking to convert my 2007 tfsi non Sline front to the TTS front. 
Can you tell me if it is a straight swap? 
What PN do I need for a complete change? Bumper, Lip, Grill... ?
Thank you!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

demireloaded said:


> lordlee said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like the piano black spoiler in this shot
> ...


All mk2 bumpers fit all mk2s, the facelift TT and TTS bumper is the same. You need the bumper, lip, grill and foglight grills. All mk2 grills will fit with the exception of RS grill and xenons grill as the centre cross section of the bumper needs to be cut out and you'll want to spray the crash bar black.


----------



## demireloaded (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you for your answer.
I'm just aiming to get the above front look as someone broke my front grill in the shopping center parking.
Does somebody who did this conversion retained the part number of the front bumper and grill?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

demireloaded said:


> thank you for your answer.
> I'm just aiming to get the above front look as someone broke my front grill in the shopping center parking.
> Does somebody who did this conversion retained the part number of the front bumper and grill?


If you're based in the UK (near London) I have a TTS Black Edition bumper and grille in Phantom Black, similar to your colour. It might be a simple way for you to do your conversion.


----------



## demireloaded (Mar 24, 2011)

efunc said:


> demireloaded said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for your answer.
> ...


Unfortunately I am not from UK. 
Can you confirm that the bumper PN is 8J0807437F.
How much will be delivery to Romania?

So far I have come to this PNs
Bumper: 8J0 807 437 F
Central Grill: 8J0 853 651 H
Lower Grill Trim: 8J0 807 697 H
Side Fog Grills: 8J0 807 681/682 KT94

Thank you!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are lots of versions of fog grilles so make sure you get the ones you like

Also potentially need fog grille backing plates and arch spoilers

See my post on page 2

Looking at £250 for trims, + bumper


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

demireloaded said:


> Unfortunately I am not from UK.
> Can you confirm that the bumper PN is 8J0807437F.
> How much will be delivery to Romania?


Hi, I sent you a PM with my email address in case you want this shipped to you. Or just reply to the thread.


----------



## Wimbledon (May 6, 2007)

For the spoiler lower piece on the front bumper, apparently there is an Audi OEM part number for the piece in carbon fiber from Audi. Does anyone have the part number?

EDIT: I believe the part number for the carbon fiber front lower valence is 8J0807110A or 8J0807110J although I have not confirmed it.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Wimbledon said:


> For the spoiler lower piece on the front bumper, apparently there is an Audi OEM part number for the piece in carbon fiber from Audi. Does anyone have the part number?
> 
> EDIT: I believe the part number for the carbon fiber front lower valence is 8J0807110A or 8J0807110J although I have not confirmed it.


For the TTS / S-Line bumper the bottom lip is part no 8J0807110J


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd make sure you are sitting down when you ask Audi for the price


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> I'd make sure you are sitting down when you ask Audi for the price


Got a genuine one in the loft bought 2 year ago as wanted to get carbon mirrors etc I paid £300 but not from Audi


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

8J0807110J in my slightly outdated ETKA is listed at £1500!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

MT-V6 said:
 

> 8J0807110J in my slightly outdated ETKA is listed at £1500!


So I paid 300 euros for something that's worth £1500 your pulling my leg lol :lol:


----------

